# Poll: What is the Best Color Combo on a Cabriolet?



## jdblombe (Sep 18, 2002)

I'm thinking of:

Topaz/Sand/Black
Topaz/Black/Black

Red/Sand/Black
Red/Black/Black

Any good recommendations or pics?


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2002)

Steel grey/tanin red/black.

IndyMike where are your pics?

Of course you can't get it anymore...


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

All of those are nice

I would go with Topaz/Gray though


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

This was a beauty...


----------



## rawskyb (Apr 14, 2002)

*100% unbiased opinion*

Topaz/Grey.

But without a doubt, the best combo is the one you prefer most. You'll be the one looking at it every day.

I still smile each time I walk up to it in a parking lot and I have to take a second look when I walk away....


----------



## toshweir27 (Jan 4, 2002)

Look at an Electric Red/Black combo. IMO it's rare and good looking. Check out DropTopBM's car.


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

I vote Orient Blue/Nat Brown/Black myself. Although that oxford green/nat brown is really sharp too


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Don't know if it's the best, but here's mine. Click on the sig. Silver/black is great too. I'm not partial to your choices because, to me, the car is too cut up, colorwise. But, like the above poster said, what works for you is best.


----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)

I had Steel blue and sand and loved it!! If you don't like Steel blue I say go with Topaz and Sand. It is the best interior for a cabrio. I think.


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *Steel grey/tanin red/black.
> 
> IndyMike where are your pics?
> 
> Of course you can't get it anymore... *


If you really must twist my arm Tom   here it is:
<img src=http://members.roadfly.com/mikecanada1/Pc140065.jpg>

As a sidenote, it is available as a special order option. I know because the local dealer placed one for a customer. The bad news is be willing to part with $4,000 in order to do it. :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## TGD (Aug 7, 2002)

*Time to use the Coloring System CD again*

Topaz


----------



## TGD (Aug 7, 2002)

*Time to use the Coloring System CD again*

Red


----------



## Canuck BMW (Aug 9, 2002)

I'm getting an Imola Red with Black/Black tomorrow. Imola Red is only available with the M Sport Package here in Canada. I'll post pics by the weekend.


----------



## E46 in Philly (Mar 5, 2002)

Obviously I'm partial to triple black, which is a menacing and beautiful combo. Still, my choice has its limitations - you have to enjoy detailing and it isn't a great choice for really hot areas.

My favorite combo's besides my own are:

Orient with Sand (blue top) - very attractive, the colors really mesh. Here's obLu's:









Steel Grey with Tanin (black top) - striking combination that unfortunately isn't available anymore. Here's IndyMike's









Oxford Green with Natural Brown (black top) - I LOVE these colors. Very classy and very rare, a great choice. Here's a car sold through Cutter Motors:


----------



## TGD (Aug 7, 2002)

*Time to use the Coloring System CD again*

I prefer light colors myself. It keeps the car cool in the Greek sun. Here is a most unusual color:
Gray-Green with Black or Gray Interior


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

My favorite is Black/Black/Black 

Nothing like it !!!

Also:
- White with any color interior and black top
- Topaz/grey/ black

BTW Any color looks great in the Convertible . . . so I think you can't go wrong . . .the car is just beautiful


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *
> 
> BTW Any color looks great in the Convertible . . . *


Heh?!

No, I have seen some hideous combos. Think green convertible tops with damn near anything.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> Heh?!
> 
> No, I have seen some hideous combos. Think green convertible tops with damn near anything. *


In Kauai I saw my body/interior, silver/grey with a green top. It was awful. Guess they wanted to keep the green theme of the island.


----------



## obLu (Jan 10, 2002)

Mine's actually orient blue / sand, not topaz. The *only* complaint I have with the sand interior is, after a few days driving in traffic with the top down, the rear seats, rear seat headrests and the top well lid are covered with soot. And cleaning it out is an all day job.

Black would still be dirty, but at least it wouldn't show.

If I were doing it again, I'd definately get natural brown instead of sand.


----------

